# Tempted to try out of cage time for the tiels



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

So I'm considering doing something with the tiels between now and Christmas eve as a surprise I guess.

Im wondering if you guys think I could manage something before then? I know they expect me to tame them, so yeah.

I have confidence that I can, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

For me, having any kind of a deadline or time expectation is counter productive. It creates expectations and results in tensions that the birds can "read". Having a goal of consistent time spent bonding/training is another matter.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

If you're talking about training/taming, Leah is right . There is no way you can place a deadline on such a thing. Getting a bird to first open up enough to trust, then showing various steps toward tameness, then learning, takes (in many cases) a tremendous amount of time, and more time than many people expect. Consistency is key, and seeing progress in very small increments over time would be considered normal for a bird who does not yet fully trust. Good luck. What's the hurry, your tiels are long lived and you have plenty of time . Keep consistent and you'll get there.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with the other posters. 
You cannot set "deadlines" with regard to taming/training birds. 
Doing so is simply setting yourself up for frustration and disappointment. 
These things take time and patience and cannot be rushed. 
A regular and consistent schedule is important as is a calm, relaxed manner when working with your birds. 
Learning to read their behaviors and progress at they pace is key.
Part of the enjoyment is enjoying the journey as it progresses rather than trying to rush to reach a goal.*


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm honestly sorry for the way I worded that post. I was tired at the time, so I didn't really think it through.

What I meant was:

I think they were cage bound, and I just want to give them time outside of the cage to explore, have freedom and just see their surroundings. I'm not setting a deadline. Three weeks is far from enough time. I just meant could it be possible that they'd have some form of progress within three weeks?

I'm taking it slowly, like a chick learning to walk and fly. Eventually, they'll figure it out, but they won't turn into an eagle and just glide across the sky.

Something is making me think that everyone made me believe Cilla is a bad bird when she's really never been given a chance. When she flew out of the cage the other night, she just landed on the floor and sat there. I went over to her, and she didn't run, hiss, strike or anything. Of course they were both screeching, but I knew why. It's stupid, but I think she's nicer than they made her out to be and maybe she is actually calmer than I thought.

I'm overthinking all of that, but that's just another topic.

I hope this is worded better, and makes more sense, but if not, please tell me.

Again, I'm sorry that it seemed like I was setting a deadline, but I'm not. I'm not rushing either. It was just a thought I had.

If I should wait longer, I definitely will. I know I won't get anywhere in three weeks, so what's the point in expecting something? I have faith in them and I know they can do it, but I'll let them go at their pace. I won't shove my hand in their face and force them to eat from my hand. That'll destroy any and all trust they've gained.

So for the question I meant: would it hurt to just get them out of the cage and let them have a little freedom? And is it possible to progress between now and then? If not, that's okay. If yes, then that's okay too. Any progress at all will be outstanding.

Forgive me for the way I worded it, again, but I was tired and didn't think it through.
(sorry if I repeat things here but that's still a bad habit I have)

wow that was longer than I thought


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are going to be chasing them around trying to get them to return to the cage then I advise against it.

If you are able use positive reinforcement techniques to get the tiels to return to their cage, then yes - giving them out-of-cage time is definitely a good idea.*


----------

